# HELP!!!! Faulty 580EX (gen. one)



## thure1982 (May 28, 2012)

Hello!

Came over two used 580EX (generation one) for about $200 apiece on a second hand site in Sweden (were I live and where that is pretty cheap)
Was planing of having two extra flashes at portraits.

BUT... one doesn't start.
Suspect that I will not be able to return it for cash ...

Advice or tips on what it might be or how to fix it.

Best regards
/Thure


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2012)

I'd take it to a repair shop and get a estimate. It could be a flashtube, or something in the internal electronics. 

If you mean it doesn't even power up, I'd first check the battery terminals for corrosion and clean them good. Use a light to view them, corrosion can be hard to see. A old unit like that might not be worth repairing.


----------

